

Obama Will Seek Syria Vote in Congress - y14
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/01/world/middleeast/syria.html?hp&_r=0

======
wmeredith
>> Mr. Obama said he believed he has authority to act on his own

>> American intelligence had already concluded, based on human sources and
electronic eavesdropping, that Mr. Assad’s government was responsible for
launching nerve agents

>> An intelligence summary released by the White House on Friday said 1,429
people were killed, including at least 426 children. The summary concluded
with “high confidence” that the Syrian government had carried out the attack.

>> Secretary of State John Kerry, Mr. Hagel and Ms. Rice scheduled back-to-
back conference calls for Saturday afternoon with the Democratic and
Republican conferences in the Senate. Joining them were General Martin E.
Dempsey, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and James R. Clapper Jr., the
director of national intelligence.

The executive branch's credibility problem is coming home to roost. Why would
anyone believe anything any of these people have to say? They've shown that
lying to the American people, congress and each other is systematic to their
operations.

